# How to finish my sketches ??



## KuRensan (Apr 18, 2011)

So I've been sketching a lot with my Pen Tablet but those are only sketches and so I want to draw smooth lines  but with a pen tablet that doesn't really work T.T so now I have some nice sketches but I don't know how to finish them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am really open to new techniques so if you know something that really fits my drawing style I'd love to know ^^. Here are some of my latest sketches:


Spoiler














I made drawn them with Sketchbook which not have a smooth line option so I only sketch with it and will finish it with a other program. I own:

sketchbook
Adobe
Paint Tool SAI


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 27, 2011)

Photoscape is a nice program to add some touches with. It's free too!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2011)

Why not use a vector editor to "line" it?


----------

